# Brakes for a B11



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Are there any front brakes (rotors and/or calipers) that will fit on a B11 from another Nissan that would make a good hi-peformance replacement that I can either find at a junkyard or buy from an OEM supplyer? If not, what are the reccomended aftermarket models. Thanks!


----------



## Diesel B-11 (Jul 22, 2004)

BeEleven said:


> Are there any front brakes (rotors and/or calipers) that will fit on a B11 from another Nissan that would make a good hi-peformance replacement that I can either find at a junkyard or buy from an OEM supplyer? If not, what are the reccomended aftermarket models. Thanks!



diesel B11 have front vented disks the are i think a little larger and may do


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Diesel B-11 said:


> diesel B11 have front vented disks the are i think a little larger and may do


There are other options, I have SER brakes and rotors waiting to be installed. Most of the swaps require the steering nuckle and brake caliper and disk. I think the ones I have are ad18v. Anyways bigger rotors and vented so they should be nice for a light little b11.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

BeEleven said:


> Are there any front brakes (rotors and/or calipers) that will fit on a B11 from another Nissan that would make a good hi-peformance replacement that I can either find at a junkyard or buy from an OEM supplyer? If not, what are the reccomended aftermarket models. Thanks!


I believe I may have the B11 diesel calipers in stock that I could give you amoking deal on. And i could order the rotors and stuff as well. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think the B11/B12 can use B13/B14 brakes such as the SE-R and NX2K. If so, that also means that upgrades maent for the B13/B14 such as the Fastbrakes kits should fit if you have the right wheels.


----------

